# Kevin Randleman down to 185



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure if you guys noticed or care, but during the fight between Tim Boetsch and Jason Brilz @ UFC 96, Joe Rogan revealed that Kevin Randleman is dropping down to 185.

Here's the fight if you haven't seen it:

http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/pa...ust.net/contrex/scan.txt??&pid=90&pageid=3553


I think it's a smart move on Randleman's part. His explosiveness, power, and takedowns could pose problems to a lot of guys. What do you think?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

185, he used to be what 225?
He doesn't sound like he is in good shape, sounds like he can't put on the muscle he did before his kidney failed


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This could be a disaster, he could be weak(well, not have his old strength advantage anyway)from the cut and the loss of mass, the cut could drain his cardio....but I choose to believe we shall see him in top condition, because Randleman is to me what Belfort was to everyone else.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I say this, and it has been said every single time Kevin's name has been brought up, but the man should have left Hammer House when he had the chance. He had so much god damn potential it was scary, but I feel that he was really held back by Coleman and all the juice really did him in. It's a shame.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think he wrecked his body to much with the juice and all. him moving to 185 will imo be very tiresome to his body... a body im sure is already very tired


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy sh**, I forgot all about him lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Doubt it will matter but then again I wrote off Vitor and he finally came back so who knows.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ya!!!! Go Donkey Kong!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

He is too old now and he is not that explsoive anymore. Imo the biggest waste of genetics ever.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

WTF, are all the hammer house guys going on the auschwitz diet plan or just swallowing tape worms with there juicy juice?

Doesn't matter anyways, Randleman has been inconsequential for years now.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh good, now he's off the roids. I guess he'll fair pretty well in the "broken down husk with no talent who has been overrated at every point in his career" division!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

When Rogan said this it surprised me because A) I didn't even thik Randleman was going to fight anymore B) I never thought of Randleman as a MW.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

People shrink as they age, my grandpa did.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

It is tough to imagine him making 185, he looks (well, looked) HUGE. Even if he can he was never well rounded enough to threaten anyone good, doubt that has changed now.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dno i think this could work out well for him, itd be interesting to see how big of a mw he is


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Drogo said:


> It is tough to imagine him making 185, he looks (well, looked) HUGE. Even if he can he was never well rounded enough to threaten anyone good, doubt that has changed now.


Have you seen him recently? Dude looks a lot leaner and he probably should have been at 185 his whole career. I don't think he's with Hammer House either---he's at Xtreme Couture now (I believe), although it may be too late for him.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone have a pic of new small Randleman?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I was doing an image search for Randleman to find a picture and found the grossest staph picture I've ever seen. 

http://mmafever.blogspot.com/2007/11/kevin-randlemans-staph-recovery-w-pics.html


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

MLD said:


> I was doing an image search for Randleman to find a picture and found the grossest staph picture I've ever seen.
> 
> http://mmafever.blogspot.com/2007/11/kevin-randlemans-staph-recovery-w-pics.html


HOLY CRAP!!!!

WTF!!!!!!!!?!?!?

Maybe that's how he's cutting the weight. Just letting flesh eating bacteria consume his body. 


Honestly, when I first read the title to this thread, I thought it said, 

"Kevin Randleman dead at 85".


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

randleman at 85 will be a monster. He will turn out like the new vitor and have epic wrestling skills. Now please give me Randleman Vs Maia that would be a very interesting fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WHAT!!!! Randleman wrestled lower than that during his college days, but he's in his late 30s with a series of injuries and a load of muscle mass


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Keeran said:


> randleman at 85 will be a monster. He will turn out like the new vitor and have epic wrestling skills. Now please give me Randleman Vs Maia that would be a very interesting fight.


Not at all, the man has some weak sub defence.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn I wonder what he looks like now.


----------



## MONSTER (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thanks For The Constructive Criticism*

wE ALL MAKE MISTAKES AND MINE IS LONGER THAN MOST. i SEE POST FROM PEOPLE THAT DONT UNDERSTAND MMA. I'VE BEEN THROUGH IT AND FOUGHT FOR TEN YEARS WITH FOUR OF THEM GETTING HEALTHY. I GET A SECOND CHANCE AND LOOK FORWARD TO WATCHING THESE BLOGS FOR YEARS TO COME. INSTEAD OF BASHING MEN AND WOMEN FOR PAST MISTAKES ,LET'S SEE HOW TOMMORROW GOES. IM STIL 220 AND YES I AM SMALLER BUTSTILL STRONG AND WHT DO YOU THINK OF DONE AFTER EVERY SURGERY. I LEARNED MOVED AND FOUND A SAFE AND PERFECT ENVIRNMENT FOR SUCCESS. I WAS HEAVYWGT CHAMPION WGHTING 210 I WGHT THE SAME SOME OF YOU GROW UP AND BE THANKFUL THAT THIS SPORT IS STILL GOING . I AM AND NOBODYN IS WALKING OVER OR THROUGH ME YET . THANKS FOR THE POSITIVES AND NEGATIVES. OH BY THE WAY IM NOT A WHITE BELT ANYMORE SO i ;M WORKING ON SOME THINGS . gOD BLEES HUMBLED IM NOT DROPING TO 185 ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY I'M STILL A MONSTER


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

...is that really kevin randleman that just posted here? I would have expected to see him on the UG, wow. Hi Kevin, always thought you won that fight with Bas, **** the judges


----------



## MONSTER (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

hEX THANKS AND YEAH THE REAL MONSTER. iVE BEEN IN SPORT WHEN NOBODY GAVE A SHIT . NOW SOME WATCH THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER AND THINK THEY UNDERSTAND THE GAME . GROW UP AND LOOK AT RESUME. THANKS HEX GET AT ME THRUGH FACEBOOK AND LET' CONVERSATE. I'M ALWAYS UNDERDOG AND I' NOT DROPING TO 185 LOL .


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

MONSTER said:


> wE ALL MAKE MISTAKES AND MINE IS LONGER THAN MOST. i SEE POST FROM PEOPLE THAT DONT UNDERSTAND MMA. I'VE BEEN THROUGH IT AND FOUGHT FOR TEN YEARS WITH FOUR OF THEM GETTING HEALTHY. I GET A SECOND CHANCE AND LOOK FORWARD TO WATCHING THESE BLOGS FOR YEARS TO COME. INSTEAD OF BASHING MEN AND WOMEN FOR PAST MISTAKES ,LET'S SEE HOW TOMMORROW GOES. IM STIL 220 AND YES I AM SMALLER BUTSTILL STRONG AND WHT DO YOU THINK OF DONE AFTER EVERY SURGERY. I LEARNED MOVED AND FOUND A SAFE AND PERFECT ENVIRNMENT FOR SUCCESS. I WAS HEAVYWGT CHAMPION WGHTING 210 I WGHT THE SAME SOME OF YOU GROW UP AND BE THANKFUL THAT THIS SPORT IS STILL GOING . I AM AND NOBODYN IS WALKING OVER OR THROUGH ME YET . THANKS FOR THE POSITIVES AND NEGATIVES. OH BY THE WAY IM NOT A WHITE BELT ANYMORE SO i ;M WORKING ON SOME THINGS . gOD BLEES HUMBLED IM NOT DROPING TO 185 ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY I'M STILL A MONSTER


Started to reply and then realized I have no idea what this said.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope I just told off the real Kevin Randleman.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> ...is that really kevin randleman that just posted here? I would have expected to see him on the UG, wow. Hi Kevin, always thought you won that fight with Bas, **** the judges


I know Kevin has posted on a few sites before, but he came in at specific times to be asked questions by a bunch of people, it was pre-planned. If that is Randleman then wow.

Did you really squat like 600lbs Mr. Monster?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I believe him. He spells like an Ohio State Grad.


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Well I believe him. He spells like an Ohio State Grad.


lol thats epic. +1


----------

